# HELP info needed for ferrys/dog freindly?



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Pros and cons of ferry versus eurotunnel?? any advice ?? Travelling with motorhome and dogs.
are there any ferries where you can stay with your dogs on the motorhome, we dont want to leave them on thier own , similar to eurotunnel where you can stay in the vehicle rather than go up on deck, any experience and information would be great. Also where to get the best deals
Thanks


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*dogs and ferrys*

Hello,
dont know of any ferrys where you can stay with your dogs,just now take shortest route ie,dover calais,hour and a half,hull rotterdam to long 10 hours,you can visit dog by appointment but still to long,as for plymouth santander 24 hrs poor dogs howling through night,
As for visit to vet on return,try to get one as far away from port as possible,nearer you get to port the more expensive they become,vets charge 200 miles from calais e 15 if you take your own frontline,charge at wimeroux e50,and at todays tourist rate over £1 to buy one euro to expensive.
All the best.
Pete and Joan.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi MrColt, As far as I have seen the only ferries that allow dogs with you in the Motorhome are the Greek/Italian ones and this is because you can actually stay in the Camper yourselves on the "Camping" deck.
:lol:


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

As its already been said, I think for a UK to Europe crossing the Eurotunnel is the only one where you can stay with your pets. I always said i would only travel Eurotunnel as I could not bear to leave them, but actually, as long as its in your motorhome I find it better to do so. The motorhome is there home, as much as this bricks type home is (at the moment anyway), but as long as there is water and maybe food, or a treat left for them they do settle. I shut off our bedroom area and they have the two bench seats of the dinette, which I've covered with pram fitted cot sheets. If we stayed with them in the Eurotunnel, they still bark at any strange noise, they try to protect us from what they think are intruders walking by (No one is allowed on the car deck of ferries), and we have to listen and console them all the time, which probably makes it worse. 
I have travelled several times on the ferry with them, a couple of times have forgotten something before leaving port and popped back to motorhome only to disturb their slumber, and again at the end of the trip we wake them up. I have to say when we first leave them they bark and howl, but I know its not for long. Don't worry about it , just make sure your pets can't come to any harm (no leaving long leads on, etc) they have water, and somewhere comfy and familiar to sleep and they should be fine.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

As its already been said, I think for a UK to Europe crossing the Eurotunnel is the only one where you can stay with your pets. I always said i would only travel Eurotunnel as I could not bear to leave them, but actually, as long as its in your motorhome I find it better to do so. The motorhome is there home, as much as this bricks type home is (at the moment anyway), but as long as there is water and maybe food, or a treat left for them they do settle. I shut off our bedroom area and they have the two bench seats of the dinette, which I've covered with pram fitted cot sheets. If we stayed with them in the Eurotunnel, they still bark at any strange noise, they try to protect us from what they think are intruders walking by (No one is allowed on the car deck of ferries), and we have to listen and console them all the time, which probably makes it worse. 
I have travelled several times on the ferry with them, a couple of times have forgotten something before leaving port and popped back to motorhome only to disturb their slumber, and again at the end of the trip we wake them up. I have to say when we first leave them they bark and howl, but I know its not for long. Don't worry about it , just make sure your pets can't come to any harm (no leaving long leads on, etc) they have water, and somewhere comfy and familiar to sleep and they should be fine.


----------

